
Ask HN: Who works in (mobile) robotics on HN? - ibnroberttuta
-What do you do, where (if you can say)
-How&#x27;s your experience been
-What journals do you read (if any)<p>I lead research on humanoid robotics, specifically on novel exoskeletons for SCI patients. I mostly work in chassis&#x2F;actuator design, and recently have been getting into some more nuanced fields of machine learning... I can&#x27;t really say what i&#x27;m doing&#x2F;where publicly .<p>I have been extremely frustrated with my field (humanoid robotics) so far. I just feel like research is trying to brute-force realistic kinematics from the entirely wrong approach&#x2F;direction... My research is opposite theirs in most regards, so I have a bias. But I also believed the same assumptions and theories when I started.<p>I suppose to summarize my feelings concisely, I&#x27;m disappointed&#x2F;upset that the field is so stagnant. 
---
I&#x27;m curious to see who on HN actually works with robotics in hardware&#x2F;software side, and if anyone would be interested in starting like an email group to talk about new papers or such. I think we&#x27;re a pretty underrepresented group, and I&#x27;d love to see if its actually a group or just me.<p>If you want to dm, email: robert.b.marcus@gmail.com
======
mattivc
I am still just a undergrad student, but i am hoping for a career in robotics
research or R&D.

I am however one of the founders of my university aerial robotics team, we are
planning the attend the IARC
([http://www.aerialroboticscompetition.org/](http://www.aerialroboticscompetition.org/))
competition this summer.

One of the big unsolved problems in aerial robotics is high-resolution
localization without external sensors. Al the drone acrobatics videos out
there use a external tracking system. The current IARC mission aims to push
this by requiring complex interaction between flying and ground robots without
any external sensors. We are currently trying to solve this by using camera
and LIDAR sensors. You can read more on our progress here:
[http://www.ascendntnu.no/blog/](http://www.ascendntnu.no/blog/)

I would love some sort of email group, i have been looking for something like
that for some time. Pleas sign me up if you end up creating one:
mattivc[at]gmail.com

